# Seeing Red



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Set out for another night fishing adventure at about 8:30...pulled to a spot and it was on...big redfish hitting hard...caught 6...lost 5 or so...but another fun filled night hiding from the Sun!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry these pics upload however they want...how do I edit them?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like those are all in the slot, nice mess of reds. Fish-on! GT


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice reds !


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

153 Large fish said:


> Sorry these pics upload however they want...how do I edit them?


Open the picture on your computer (windows photo viewer) and spin them around in the right direction. Close the picture and it'll save it right side up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like ya had a blast!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ga Transplant said:


> Looks like those are all in the slot, nice mess of reds. Fish-on! GT


The smallest one was 30"...I'm 6'2" 280 so they look smaller than they are...i wish they were slots....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I still can't seem to rotate the pics...i can use a reel better than a computer lol


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome reds! Are you thinking of starting an inshore charter?! You're always on em!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

That should have got the boys attention. They'll remember that red for sure.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice job...pretty fish.


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Great pics, awesome night


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Awesome reds! Are you thinking of starting an inshore charter?! You're always on em!


That has always been a dream of mine...any kind of charter...I've got more to learn yet...must be able to master all seasons....but im trying lol


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd love to learn how to catch red fish. Great job


----------

